# Hiya all I am new



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

you ride english out riding open range (like you put it)

Geez girl, You Ride English LIke a Cowboy! lol :lol:


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Haha, no I don't ride English open range almost ever, though I still do ride English like a cowboy, I am tryin ta break the habit. I grew up ridin' Western _only_, nobody rode fancy where I was. I ride western almost always, funny cause I got no pictures of me ridin' western. Probably because I am usually doin' stuff where nobody would usually have a camera. I didn't start ridin' English till the last time I moved to Florida, stead o stayin' for six months we stayed for bout three years. I was dyin cause I wasn't ridin or nothin I was used to doin'. The only places round for horses did fancy ridin so I started doin it just ta get ta ride. Anyhow way to long explination. Yup I am a cowgirl, you got that part right :wink: 

And what I started replyin ta say:
Howdy back friend.

I get sidetracked down right easy! :wink: :lol:


----------

